# Trolling



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Seems like this forum has more trolls than any that I've ever encountered. Individuals who have nothing to say (except when they send a private message to insult someone). I've reported a few; for the mod, what action is taken? Also for the rest of us, the ignore system works very well


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

Guessing you've never spent any time on (pretty much any) video game forum. The trolling here is very mild. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Some (many) consider this e-bike forum as a troll forum on a bicycle website.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Look inward.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

mountainbiker24 said:


> Some (many) consider this e-bike forum as a troll forum on a bicycle website.


Not the forum owner and he's the only one with a vote.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

fos'l said:


> Not the forum owner and he's the only one with a vote.


I don't really care what the owner's vote is. Or yours.


----------



## Sharp things (Jun 8, 2017)

mountainbiker24 said:


> I don't really care what the owner's vote is. Or yours.


You should tell who ever forced you to come here to refrain from doing it again.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

This thread feel like a trolling thread.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

fos'l;13226756 I've reported a few; for the mod said:


> You would need to ask NEPMTBA, he is the assigned mod for this forum, so all reports from here are sent to him alone.
> 
> Also MTBR does not allow any threads designed specifically to call out other users.
> 
> /thread


----------

